# Lizards > General Geckos >  Can anyone sex my African Fat-tailed Gecko?

## SCWood

I'm not sure what to look for..

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Can you change the angle of the picture holding the animal facing the camera with the tail down? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

_T_Sauer_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## T_Sauer

> Can you change the angle of the picture holding the animal facing the camera with the tail down? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


This is what I was going to ask lastnight when I saw the post, however while I am semi-familiar with Leo's ... I know nothing about AFG's so I would just as soon stay out of it ... However  :Lurking:  I will be lurking in the background learning  :Good Job:

----------

_SCWood_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> This is what I was going to ask lastnight when I saw the post, however while I am semi-familiar with Leo's ... I know nothing about AFG's so I would just as soon stay out of it ... However  I will be lurking in the background learning


If you know leo it's the same males have an hemipenal bulge and there is the presence of pre-anal pores.

----------

_T_Sauer_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## mlededee

These photos are small and of leos, but its the same with AFTs: http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...to-sexing-leos. Also note, the male in that photo is young--their hemipenal bulges do get a bit more pronounced than that at full maturity.

----------


## SCWood

> Can you change the angle of the picture holding the animal facing the camera with the tail down? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Can you rephrase this? Sorry,  it's 1 but my brain isn't functioning 😂

----------


## SCWood

I'm going home soon so I will upload more pics someone just clarify what angle I need 😂

----------


## T_Sauer

> Can you rephrase this? Sorry,  it's 1 but my brain isn't functioning 😂


I believe Deborah is asking for a picture with the head up and tail just hanging down and full belly and tail showing ... For instance hold your AFG with a thumb under one front leg a finger under the other front leg and it's back against your palm ... With the picture specifically focusing on the area of the belly from slightly above the back legs to the tip of its tail  :Good Job:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> Can you rephrase this? Sorry,  it's 1 but my brain isn't functioning 😂


Have the gecko facing the camera, hold the gecko head up and tail down, no need to show the whole body but zoom in just like Emily's photos.

----------

_SCWood_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## SCWood

> Have the gecko facing the camera, hold the gecko head up and tail down, no need to show the whole body but zoom in just like Emily's photos.

----------


## SCWood

Also, see the blood on its right foot? It ripped it's toenail out 😭

----------


## Albert Clark

That bleeding claw is something you have to take care of SC. You don't want it to get infected. However I think that is a female bc I can't really see the pre anal pores and the bulges look small or just not prominent. I could be wrong. Good luck and keep us posted.

----------

_SCWood_ (03-04-2016)

----------


## SCWood

> That bleeding claw is something you have to take care of SC. You don't want it to get infected. However I think that is a female bc I can't really see the pre anal pores and the bulges look small or just not prominent. I could be wrong. Good luck and keep us posted.


I am! Going to swap to paper towels ASAP and maybe A&D? Betadine? We need to keep it clean  :Smile:

----------


## KIMB00P

Looks like a female to me too. 

You should betadine that toe and then put neosporin on it for a couple days.

----------

_SCWood_ (03-08-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

No bulge, no visible spores I would have to go with female.

----------


## SCWood

> Looks like a female to me too. 
> 
> You should betadine that toe and then put neosporin on it for a couple days.


How should I dilute the betadine and how long do I soak?



> No bulge, no visible spores I would have to go with female.


Thanks for the input! I'm thinking so, too, since they've had it for 6 years and there's no spores!

----------


## SCWood

Okay guys. Art is now a confirmed female! I had a bunch of people, including you guys, look at her picture and say female! So Art is now Artemis!

----------


## KIMB00P

I just apply betadine undiluted to a q tip and apply it that way a couple times a day. Or you can do a soak by adding enough to make the water tea colored and soak for 15 minutes or so.

----------


## SCWood

> I just apply betadine undiluted to a q tip and apply it that way a couple times a day. Or you can do a soak by adding enough to make the water tea colored and soak for 15 minutes or so.



Dark enough?

----------


## SCWood

52 grams. Too fat? 😂

----------


## SCWood

Even with daily soaks, her toe still looks gnarly  :Sad:

----------


## Ilovebugs

Uhh, anyone else notice blood on a toe?

----------


## SCWood

> Uhh, anyone else notice blood on a toe?


I already noticed that way back when it happened  :Sad:  this is the current result. Even with daily betadine soaks and cage cleaning it's not getting much better

----------

